# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Проблема с сетью!

## Remio

Здравствуйте! У меня есть домашняя сеть с соседом. Он выходит через меня в Инет. Как ограничить ему скорость или поставить лимит?

----------


## nixing

> Здравствуйте! У меня есть домашняя сеть с соседом. Он выходит через меня в Инет. Как ограничить ему скорость или поставить лимит?


Настрой Kerio Winroute Firewall

----------


## Remio

спасибо, а можно ли в этой программе не только ставить квоту на трафик, но и ограничить скорость? Если да, то как это лучше сделать!

----------


## nixing

> спасибо, а можно ли в этой программе не только ставить квоту на трафик, но и ограничить скорость? Если да, то как это лучше сделать!


Да, можно. http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=8&topic=19993

----------


## Remio

подскажите еще программы на русском, а то эта только английская и  слишком сложная........

----------


## [Dm1triy]

Traffic Inspector.

----------


## Cygnus

Remio , поставь Тметер - www.tmeter.ru 
Тута тебе бесплатно дают несколько фильтров ... ( у тебя же только один сосед? ) 
и буит тебе счастье ... очень просто все выглядит можешь настроить все за 5 минут ;)


Удачи !

----------


## vitalvarna

UserGate - меньше голову будешь морочить, есть крякнутые в сети, работают OK!  и мануалы к нему, они в принципе не нужны, там и так все понятно

----------


## gavru

можно не крякать, а просто скачать free версию traffpro, правда только linux

----------

